# Entry Pics



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Anybody know how to find out some info on the pics that pop up when you enter powderbuzz? 

Most have been of the avy up at cameron pass, but there've been some with sick lines. Wondering where their at? Norkhu?


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

Frenchy can correct me if I'm wrong, but alot of those pics are from the Cameron Pass area. The pics I always see are of Nokhu Crags, Seven Utes, The Diamond and the Silver Creek area. Also pics of S.W. whom never calls to go skiing. Whats up with that? And yes, there is alot of great skiing in that area.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

The Frenchman is out skiing in Canada right now, so I figured I'd answer in the meantime. Yep, you're right, mostly Cameron...Crags, Utes, etc. I'll let him tell you which chute that is, though. I'm not sure he divulges info on those sorts of goods. The glacier shot is the Canada Glacier in Antarctica, and the helicopter/snowmobile shots are from work I did on a Yamaha snowmobile commercial in the Medicine Bows in Wyoming. 

If you guys have shots you want me to post, you can email them to me at [email protected]. Depending on size and quality, I'll toss them up there for you.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Just skied with the Shaniac yesterday...he doesn't get on the Buzz much, and wasn't aware of his Home Page celebrity status. I told him he needs to call the Shantyman for some skiin', so you'll probably hear from him soon.

It was a nice day out there. Hope y'all got out for some fun this weekend!


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

Holly, thanks for passing the info on to Shane. We went to CP yesterday and it was a nice day but the snow was a bit baked, even the north facing stuff. Hopefully this storm freshins things up a bit.


----------

